# How to change Transmission Fluid 2012 Cruze?



## 2012LEO (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello all, I just bought a 2012 Cruze 1.4 with auto trans and 42,000 miles. 

I would like some insight on changing the transmission fluid. I have read various posts about it but none are clear as to step by step. 

I know where the transmission fluid fill and drain plugs are. But without a dipstick I don't want to overfill it. I turned my car on and took off the fill plug and stuck my finger in there but could not feel fluid. 

Fill Plug: 








Do I fill it with trans fluid until it reaches the top of the black plug? Could someone give me step by step as how to put in the correct amount of fluid? Any tips? 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Drain transmission fluid by pulling the drain plug on the TRANSMISSION oil pan. About 4.2-4.5 quarts will come out. Measure if possible. Refill about the same amount. 

Allow the transmission to warm up till it gets hot. If the transmission isn't hot, go out for a drive and come back. There is a recommended temperature is 185F, so try to get as close to that as possible. This is a critical part of the process. If you have too much fluid in there and you do some hard driving like a mountain grade, the transmission fluid will get hot, will expand, and you run the risk of the fluid aerating. If the fluid starts aerating, you are guaranteed to start burning up clutches. 

With the car on LEVEL GROUND, remove the level plug on the driver side of the transmission by the CV shaft, and allow any excess fluid to flow out. Once it stops, put the plug back in. 

If you need to find a way to scan for oil temp, a bluetooth OBD2 and a Torque app on an Android phone would do it for about $40 total. An infrared thermometer on the oil pan could also be used. Or, you could wing it and go based on how hot it feels to your hand. 

Perform this procedure twice. Since the transmission holds 9 quarts of oil, this procedure will replace 75% of the old fluid. 

Cruze owners have reported excellent results using AMSOIL Signature Series Fuel-Efficient ATF, if you are interested in a top shelf fluid. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113-...l-efficient-automatic-transmission-fluid.html


----------



## 2012LEO (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you sir! Exactly what I needed.


----------



## 2012LEO (Nov 11, 2014)

How long should I wait to do the 2nd trans fluid change? Or should it be directly after I do the first one?


----------



## JohEld57 (Oct 5, 2015)

About 1k


----------

